# Dodo Juice



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Well I bought a few products at the weekend at EvenTT, was giving the spiel and bought into it as Dom seems to be very passionate about what he does and looks like actually cares about his products which means alot to me

wheel cleaner = the absolute daddy cleaned my wheels very well BUT when I used it on the Volvo whose wheels don't get cleaned very ofter all the shite, tar, brake dust the lot came off in no time at all cant recommend this stuff enough very good and dilutes as necessary

Wokkie mit well it does what it says and makes washing a lot easier

Super natural micro fibres how soft are they, work a treat

So all in all for the money I paid I cannot complain all the products work very well and are priced reasonably rather than some of the stuff out there so many thanks to Dom for attending and making good products for the masses


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

Echo your thoughts there Rob, Dom and PJ have some amazing products. Makes me glad that we are on board with Dodo Juice aswell.

So if you want some Dodo Juice stuff let me know, we will have a online shop up soon where all members can receive discount on these products but until thats all up and running simple PM Robert or myself and we can sort you out


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I bought the trial jars of wax and found it very hard work compared to Swissvax.


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> I bought the trial jars of wax and found it very hard work compared to Swissvax.


Swissvax and Dodo Juice are different in the easy of application, Swissvax is extremely easy, cant left on forever if you wanted whilst Dodo Juice need to be a little more controlled.

For me I love both brands, hence why I represent both as a detailer. If you are used to using Swissvax you will possibly find if a little more difficult, the transition but one you master it you will love Dodo Juice as a brand


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

i've just started with dodo products and i'm impressed, supernatural really shows off the flake in raven black.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I am looking at getting the trial size super natural wax. I am using blue velvet at the mo.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm using the trial size sn there is enough to do the tt around 4-5 times it does make the flake pop


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

SteveTDCi said:


> I'm using the trial size sn there is enough to do the tt around 4-5 times it does make the flake pop


 You should be able to get nearly double out of that. thin is the key to wax..
I know it seems crazy, are you using hand or applicator. By hand will always use more wax..


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

When you say hand or applicator do you mean literally your hand as i know victoria concours wax is put on by your hand but it does seem to use quite a lot!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

By hand the first attempt with applicator second time around which way is best or is there no real difference


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

An applicator will allow you to use less product..
The warmth of your hand will help melt the carnauba content in the wax..

If using an applicator, and you think you don't have enough product on it, dab it on some glass, you will soon see if you have any product or not..


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

Also application by hand is harder to remove, and potentially will cause ghosting (Wax holograms) from the wax being applied uneven and curing at defferent speeds.

I have used Dodo Juice both by finger applicator and by hand and much prefer using applicator as it lasts a lot longer, and potentially you can put in scratches into your paint work applying by hand (depending on the condition of your hands i.e. hard skin)


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

I'm using a tester pot and done about 4 cotes and would say there's another 20 in the pot not bad for a fiver. 

DAZ


----------



## tommyd_tt (May 16, 2009)

I use the dodo juice lime prime lite then use the dodo juice light fantastic soft wax and for me i get brilliant results and for a silver car it blings 8)


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Robtur said:


> Also application by hand is harder to remove, and potentially will cause ghosting (Wax holograms) from the wax being applied uneven and curing at defferent speeds.
> 
> I have used Dodo Juice both by finger applicator and by hand and much prefer using applicator as it lasts a lot longer, and potentially you can put in scratches into your paint work applying by hand (depending on the condition of your hands i.e. hard skin)


I have rough hands, and scratch the paint, hence why I always use an applicator..


----------

